# Hello am just a new member so go easy a need help BIG TIME!!



## Wong1466868014 (Jun 2, 2011)

Need help am 22 with bitch tits and a chubby tummy a started anavar last month at 50mg and now just started d-bol at 20mg a day doing light waight between 12 to 15 reps to cut up a bit ave also got arimidex on it's wae if some 1 could help me it would be good


----------



## Sully60001466868008 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey and Welcome!

First.

So your saying that you have bitch tits already and you are going to take one of the strongest orals that converts into oestrogen.. Good job..

Do yourself a favour and do some reading on this forum. The last thing you wanna do is go near ANY steroids until you know completely what you are doing.

You say you want to cut up but your going to be taking Dbol and you aint gonna get cut of that..

Do sort your diet out first then thing about steroids late.. Im sure many more would recommend the same


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

You get definition with a good diet and cardio not a steroid!


----------



## Wong1466868014 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ave been told this would wrk and also if a take arimidex ave also been told al not hold any water and on such a light dose a dbol with higher doseage of anavar it should help ave had man boobs since a was about 10 and am not that. Fat so dnt no y


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Wong said:


> Ave been told this would wrk and also if a take arimidex ave also been told al not hold any water and on such a light dose a dbol with higher doseage of anavar it should help ave had man boobs since a was about 10 and am not that. Fat so dnt no y


you say you have bitch t1ts and a tummy in your first post so you are fat, you are taking Anavar and Dbol with no understanding of what it will give so the person who told you it will work are idiots......was that the person who sold it to you by any chance???

what is your daily diet and cardio, training plan? if you want to cut fat or build muscle these have to be in place as steroids will do sh1t without a decent diet and training plan in place


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Wong said:


> Need help am 22 with bitch tits and a chubby tummy a started anavar last month at 50mg and now just started d-bol at 20mg a day doing light waight between 12 to 15 reps to cut up a bit ave also got arimidex on it's wae if some 1 could help me it would be good


NOT to have a go mate, BUT WHY!?!?!

Are you for real? stick a decent diet, have a read up on workouts and fatloss - and hey presto! bitch tits and tummy gone!

there is no secret potion, hard work, dedication and a decent diet.......

where's the meerkat gone? as its - SIMPLES!


----------



## Wong1466868014 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the help a started var last month 50mg a day and just started the d-bol on Monday ave only took 20mg a day so that's 80mg so far will a need to do a PCT still?? If a stop the now been told a will be fine Ma body will kick start back up soon?


----------



## Wong1466868014 (Jun 2, 2011)

fleg said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> Dude stop the dbol start a pct and show us your diet and routine you have been tempted down the wrong path let's sort it out immediately and we will help you cut that fat up.


How u doing fleg ave not realy got a diet a just try Ma best to eat right am a big red meat eater mostly venison and like fruit

A go to the gym as much as a can witch is between 3-5 days a week it's mostly waights a do and not a lot a cardio a was keepin to between 12-15 reps at all to rip up and was told if a used var it would wrk then a got talkin to a guy who said try running it with d-bol ave only took 80mg so far of d-bol and the anavar ave took for just over 1 month do a still need a pct since ave took so little of d-bol

If u could help me out it would mean alot ps if a need a pct what would a get?


----------



## TrainPain (Feb 28, 2011)

Eat less and Run Run Run!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

this is a wind up thread...

you know too much about compounds to act that dumb dude..


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> this is a wind up thread...
> 
> you know too much about compounds to act that dumb dude..


Cal you coild be (Wong). lol

beep beep.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> this is a wind up thread...
> 
> you know too much about compounds to act that dumb dude..


It's a sad state of affairs if that's the case.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Erol20 (May 24, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> this is a wind up thread...
> 
> you know too much about compounds to act that dumb dude..


id say so Cal


----------

